# New Product - Bilthamber Touch-less and Touch-on



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from bilthamber


Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Introducing our new TOUCH-SYSTEM,
> 
> TOUCH-LESS is our new eco-friendly pressure- washer, pre-clean, snow foam which can be applied by pump spray or trigger too. Applied at typically a 4% PIR this bio-degradable sugar-based product provides truly exceptional levels of cleaning of automotive paintwork. Unlike other petrochemical-based cleaners, TOUCH-LESS is free-and-easy rinsing, easing the effort of subsequent bucket washes and massively helping post-treatments bond too. TOUCH-LESS also contains built-in corrosion inhibitors. Packed in 5 litre pH ~12, contains no phosphates, solvents, NTA, or caustic soda.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

Looking forward to a review on these products .


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Who is going to be the Guinea pig then?


----------



## therusterman (May 4, 2011)

Forensic detailing has given these 2 products a positive review. Ordered some the sachets for myself.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

they'll be out of stock before we know it!


----------

